# How to bid paint jobs?



## Finaltouch (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I was just curious if anyone has purchased the "How to bid paint jobs" information of the website that seems to always have an ad at the top of the forum. I checked out the website and it looks inviting. Just curious if it is worth it or not. I am always looking for new ways to win bids. Here is a link to the web site if you want to see what I'm talking about.

http://www.howtobidpaintjobs.com/?gclid=CLa79J-xuI8CFRFSagod2hagcw

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I've seen it. I personally thought the site was way too bogged down with material. I like things easy and straight forward.

It's smart to post this question though. I would wait until you hear a bunch of feedback before you choose to purchase since there are a lot of different things out there to choose from. 

Good luck


----------



## Finaltouch (Nov 2, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've seen it. I personally thought the site was way too bogged down with material. I like things easy and straight forward.
> 
> It's smart to post this question though. I would wait until you hear a bunch of feedback before you choose to purchase since there are a lot of different things out there to choose from.
> 
> Good luck


I agree the site has way to much b.s. before it gets to the point. Do you have anything you recommend? 

shane


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Finaltouch said:


> Do you have anything you recommend?


trial and error :blink: 

lol, seriously though...
I am not opposed to self help style books, just don't pick up many of them anymore. I don't think I've read any which are specifically about bidding.


----------



## paintbiz (Nov 6, 2007)

Try this. Requires some study but an EXCELLENT reference 
http://craftsman-book.com/products/...bc_product_book_info&cPath=33&products_id=300http://www.craftsman-book


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Remember, if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.
I clicked that link, and only read a couple paragraphs before my "scam alert" was blaring.


----------



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

I know I'm dredging up an older thread, but that's because I own a copy of the "Bid To Win" system, which is what the "How To Bid Paint Jobs" site offers.

When I decided to look into starting up a painting business in September, I wasn't concerned about how to paint (or else I would have been a idiot to do it!), but rather how to do estimates. I tried some ideas that a contractor friend gave me, but I took forever to do an estimate and I had no set guidelines to go on. I was quite frustrated.

I admit that after I read that web site, I was a little skeptical at first, but I did some reasoning. I thought, 'Okay, I could spend $100 and get shafted, or that $100 could be for real and it could pay big dividends in the future.'

First, it wasn't a scam. If you order the printed version you get a spiral-bound book with no BS (except for the "Special Unadvertised Bonus", which takes up the last half of the book, and may or may not be "special" depending on who you are). The "bonus" aside, the estimating system he presents is fairly easy and straightforward to wrap your brain around.

My one critique is how some numbers presented in one part of the manual are different later on, like he edited one part of it without remembering to update the other parts. But if you're kind of anal like me you'll notice the discrepancies and figure it out.

His system will result in more paint than you'll actually need, so only buy about 75% of what you estimate at first (esp. with a large wall area), then buy more as needed (unless you can hide the extra from your customer!). As for estimating the amount of time to do walls, trim, ceilings, etc. I find his recommendations work well for faster painters but not for sticklers like me. Also, because I'm still not as experienced as most of you, I easily take about 50% more time than I estimate using his numbers. But keep in mind that I'm also taking a hit just to get jobs and build a reputation.

Even if you have some experience with the business side of painting, I would recommend you just spend the $70-$100 and go for it. He has some really neat ideas, and frankly I believe I got a huge leg-up on getting an estimating system going. I believe that without it I may have taken many months to figure something out. I now have some solid guidelines to go on, and I'm tweaking them as I do estimates and jobs. 

Oh yeah, the book has other bonuses too, but they're very practical and I found great ideas in them (again, except for the "Special" bonus).

Hope this helps with your decision!


----------



## Two-Coater (Oct 27, 2008)

*Have you tried Bid Likea Pro?*

Has anybody out there tried The Bid Like a Pro Estimating System? It was written by an actual house painter and not just a publisher. 

So far this book has the easiest, most accurate estimating system I've found. 

The actual time it takes to paint windows and doors will be correct because they are the same times that it takes the publisher (an actual painter) and not a guessing book writer.

The overall estimating system is fast and accurate every time. The amount of paints and materials needed is always correct. 

Here's the link: SPAMhttp://www.bidlikeapro.com/


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

These are garbage. Open up these 2 sites side by side and you see they are almost exactly the same. Free bonus worth $100,000,000 and when you call now I'll send you a free coffee mug!!! The guy offers to give you his email address for free, even though its worth $550?!?! My email address is free, its not like I have to email you back.

How can an estimating system by "one size fits all". It just doesn't work that way. In order to ensure you estimate your time properly, you have to base it on you or your painters - not Andy Thompson the hack artist.


----------



## Two-Coater (Oct 27, 2008)

*Have you tried Bid Likea Pro?*

*Two-coater, if you feel the need to spam your website here, how about BUYING AN AD??? Until then, don't do it anymore.

TIA

Signed,
A concerned moderator*


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

$100 for some info? Maybe if it was about $9.99 and came as an actual book I could take around to read when bored I'd think about it. :yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Also Two-Coater, it's funny you're from Kalamazoo as well as Lee's Painting, who is selling the book. You didn't join up here just to sell your own book did you? Or are you just helping out your competition?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

The original link posted is from MI too. Man you guys really must be slow writing all these books. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmm, I'm going to let this sit for a bit, maybe he will come back and see the error of his ways. In a couple of days though, expect this whole thread to go POOF!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, I'm going to let this sit for a bit, maybe he will come back and see the error of his ways. In a couple of days though, expect this whole thread to go POOF!


can I do it, huh huh, can I, Can I, huh huh


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> can I do it, huh huh, can I, Can I, huh huh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956


Do it you wuss. Don't let them tell you what to do. You now have the POWER! Ahhhhhhhh sh!t!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Do it you wuss. Don't let them tell you what to do. You now have the POWER! Ahhhhhhhh sh!t!


I guess you don't check your messages and return phone calls smackass?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I guess you don't check your messages and return phone calls smackass?


I guess you're smoking crack, as you haven't sent me any or called.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

I want to learn how to bid and always get the job, make a large profit, and insist on elevating my draw every week. Lety me see--it takes me two and 1/2 hours to paint a 6 over 6 with an artist brush--it takes me 25 seconds to spray the hell out of the same 6 over 6 and 3.5 minutes to scrape it. With a 2.5 " sash brush, I can do a six over six in about 1/2 hour finish coat only. If you have to prime, and two coat, hmm? how would you estimate that? How about a re-paint with a 6 over 6 that hasn't been painted in 90 years. Yeah--I am gonna buy that book from Kalamazoo.

JTP


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm confused why there are two identical threads - well almost identical - they are for a number of posts

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=3465


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I guess you're smoking crack, as you haven't sent me any or called.


Check your voice mail and then come back here and apologize.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

timhag said:


> Check your voice mail and then come back here and apologize.


You need to put JNLP in underlined and bold print in your smackass list now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You need to put JNLP in underlined and bold print in your smackass list now.


Like you need to encourage him ??? :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> Like you need to encourage him ??? :whistling2:


Just fanning the flames, the fire had been lit awhile ago.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Check your voice mail and then come back here and apologize.


Ok I'm sorry Tammy. I didn't know my phone was MIA till after I posted that. It was indeed in my work pants upstairs with 10 missed calls & 3 voice mails. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm confused why there are two identical threads - well almost identical - they are for a number of posts
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=3465


Because I copied this whole thread to the trash before I edited it you smackass. :jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> You need to put JNLP in underlined and bold print in your smackass list now.


Done:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> you smackass. :jester:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

timhag said:


> Done:thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Because I copied this whole thread to the trash before I edited it you smackass. :jester:












I musta dranken something stewpid


----------



## brentcof (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know if anybody is still talking about Andy's program (Bid to Win) or not, but I tell you what, I think he does a good job of simplifying the process. So what if it's $100? I have wasted a lot more than that on missed bids! As far as a person, Andy is the real deal. He took time to talk to me on the phone and personally encourage me. He said I could call anytime. I credit him for encouraging me to keep going just as I was thinking about giving it all up. I'm thankful because this is the best year I have ever had in painting - and I attribute it in part to Andy's help.

Just my 2 cents. Don't knock it till you try it.

Brent


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have purchased his, Brians, PDCA's rates and tables, and a multitude of sales and marketing info. For the money I thought it was informative. The value that I receive from all most all of these is the reasurance that I'm doing things correctly and I can never have to much information. I did apreciate that his estimating uses real numbers instead of vague references. I'll be the first to admit that I second guess myself sometimes so ocasionally I will see whats out there.


----------

